
Ask HN: What office chair do you use? - polote
I spend a lot of time at home programming and I feel like being on a usual office chair is not best and not very comfortable. Do any of you use a less usual chair like the Altwork Station for example ?
======
lobster_johnson
Steelcase Leap v2. Refurbished models can regularly be found on Craigslist for
about $250-300.

It's an incredibly comfortable chair, arguably much more comfortable than the
more well-known Aeron, which I used for a long time. I also used a Humanscale
Freedom. Compared to both, settling into a Leap is like sinking into a
luxuriously soft car seat. It has levers for everything, and it's just really
pleasantly soft. I've also tried the newest Herman Miller chairs (Mira etc.)
and they are nowhere as good.

The Wirecutter [1] has recommended the Leap repeatedly. Their current choice
is the Steelcase Gesture, which is very similar to the Leap. If you can afford
a new Gesture, a great choice, but if you want to save money and can find a
refurb Leap, go for that instead.

Note: Avoid leather as a material. It's not anywhere near as breathable.

[1] [https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-
chair/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-office-chair/)

------
vanattab
I have to second the Aeron chair. I started working in a government office a
few years ago and when I found out they spent $700 dollars on our chairs I
thought it was a huge waste of tax payers money. Now I recognize it as one of
the most reasonable purchases we ever made. When you sit and code all day a
good chair makes all the difference. It's one of the few things that are still
built to last.

------
lewisl9029
I bought the ErgoChair 2 from Autonomous [1] for ~$200 after their suspended
campaign on Kickstarter. The campaign was suspended because apparently they're
just reselling it from some manufacturer in China [2]. I ended up buying the
chair from Autonomous anyways for their North American warranty (that and I
could never actually find a product website for the Chinese version they
knocked off) and have been reasonably happy with it.

It's not quite as well designed and comfortable as an Aeron, and has a number
of quirks, but considering the price difference I can live with the
compromises. My major complaints are that the armrests are made of plastic and
are adjustable but can't lock into place, and that the seat cushion has a
strange scent that hasn't gone away in more than a year now (luckily it's not
noticeable for me unless I put my nose right next to it, but the smell can get
onto my pants and other clothes when in contact for a prolonged period of
time, which has been highly annoying. I'll probably try to treat it with some
baking soda before I leave for vacation next month and hope that'll take care
of it).

I was doing a lot of research into office chairs at the time, and couldn't
really find anything else that stroke a reasonable compromise between the
crappy $100 department store chairs and the $800 high-end ergonomic chairs
like the Aeron. Judging from the replies to this thread, there still doesn't
seem to be much else that fits the niche, so I decided to chime in with this
one, despite its shady backstory and imperfections.

[1] [https://www.autonomous.ai/?slug=office-
chair&option20=53](https://www.autonomous.ai/?slug=office-chair&option20=53)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/5825wn/...](https://www.reddit.com/r/shittykickstarters/comments/5825wn/500k_office_chair_kickstarter_is_really_just)

------
devonkim
I’ve historically used a round medical lab style stool and sat on its edge to
force my back straight per recommendation of a spinal specialist after I had a
herniated disc in my teens and have had repeated problems. The problem for
myself at least is that extended sitting weakens the muscles that help
stabilize my back most, so anything to activate it even if it feels
uncomfortable is probably better for my health. Combined with a variation on
pomodoro technique to get up more frequently and stretch I haven’t had any
recurring back problems or sciatica for years as I’ve gotten another 20 years
older.

------
gbuk2013
Herman Miller Mirra 2 and I love it. :)

------
tonyedgecombe
Herman Miller Aeron, had it about ten years now. I couldn't find a second hand
one as they all seemed to be the medium size but I needed a large one. It was
a lot of money but I don't regret it at all.

------
seanp2k2
Aeron. Get one from Craigslist for $300-$400, sell it for the same amount in 5
years if you get sick of it. I did that with a size C after I lost some weight
and found a size B more comfortable.

From a TCO standpoint, it’s cheaper than buying an IKEA chair once every 5
years, or an OfficeMax chair...ever. And, during the whole time you own it,
it’s a nicer experience than either other option.

Steelcase and HumanScale chairs are also similarly acquireable and resealable,
but the Aeron is the one people know the name of, plus it’s a bit of a nod to
dot-com bust startups in the Bay Area and a nod to chair design in general
(read about Eames and the history of Herman Miller if you care). They’re also
made in the US if that matters to you:
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fastcodesign.com/1669397/an...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fastcodesign.com/1669397/an-
american-made-miracle-how-an-aeron-chair-gets-built-every-17-seconds)

------
0x54MUR41
The company I work for uses IKEA's RENBERGET and FLINTAN. In my desk, I use
IKEA's RENBERGET [0]. It's a swivel chair and I prefer it because it's
comfortable and nice.

[0]:
[http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50332238/](http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/50332238/)

------
brudgers
Ikea POÄNG chair and ottoman with my laptop in my lap.

------
mickeyp
Herman Miller. Not just because it's a good chair, but because it's repairable
and you can buy second-hand replacement parts. I bought my chair used and have
since then replaced a number of components on it. It's a Frankenmiller now,
and I would not trade mine for anything else.

------
flaxton
Herman Miller Aeron chair I've had forever and ever, 15-20 years? So long I'm
not sure. Still looks great and works great. I spent nearly a grand on it, but
the best money I ever spent on a chair.

~~~
brianwawok
Ditto. (Cept more like $700 for me).

------
touchofevil
I use an Aeron and I also have a geekdesk.com sit/stand desk, which I love. If
you already have a desk and want to add sit/stand functionality, get a
varidesk.com Don't forget to get a standing mat.

------
knorrie
I stopped using office chairs years ago. Instead I have a Togu Powerball ABS
(both in the office and at home).

I helped me to get rid of neck and lower back pain, because I had to start
building strength in muscles that you need to sit properly.

------
fileoffset
Steelcase Leap > Aeron

------
mythrwy
A leather covered seat from wrecked BMW. Mounted on base from an old office
chair. It's completely awesome, can sit in all day no problem.

~~~
tones411
That is awesome! I’ve wondered about using a seat from a car before.

------
derptacos
Herman Miller Aeron second hand about a 1/3 Of the new cost, easy repairs.

------
csmiller
Steelcase Gesture. Big fan, very adaptable.

------
iDemonix
Bought a Herman Miller Aeron from eBay for about £250. Was sick of burning
through cheap chairs, this one is the best chair I've ever had and cost less
than some of the horribly uncomfortable Ikea jobbies.

------
basetensucks
I use a Herman Miller Aeron and have nothing but good things to say about it.

------
feistypharit
Herman Miller Embody, mainly for the extra adjustability and tall back. Only
complaint is I like to sit with one leg crossed under the other, and the chair
seat isn't padded. It's mesh instead, so it pokes into the lower leg after
awhile.

~~~
b3b0p
I ended up with an Embody after owning an Aeron (fully loaded, correct size),
and Steelcase Leap (Leather).

The Aeron was terrible. Quite possible the most uncomfortable. It felt stiff,
not nearly as configurable as the Leap, and unlike the Leap, rocked instead of
actually recline. I could never find a comfortable position or sit still.

I liked the Leap, actually ended up keeping it with my Embody and giving it to
my dad. The Embody is a nice in-between. The Leap feels better built, more
comfortable and I love how it reclines instead of rocking on a spring
mechanism, almost like a lounger. Makes those longer days far more
comfortable.

------
rootusrootus
Steelcase Leap v2. Best chair I've ever had at home or at work.

------
dyeje
Haworth Zody is my favorite. Adjustable lumbar is a must.

------
briansteffens
I like the Aeron but I prefer the Knoll Generation.

------
hkmurakami
I use one of those kneeling chairs.

------
ezoe
I use the exercise ball at both office and home. It's perfect.

~~~
ncrmro
As a tall fellow 6’2” with the type C it’s extremely more comfortable that old
office chairs but the seat doesn’t quite reach the back of my knees. My only
real complaint. Also can cross one leg under the other, but that’s prolly a
good thing for posture.

------
modzu
Ikea markus is a decently comfortable full-back chair for only $100 and has a
10 year warranty BUT it started to make horrible noise after only a few months
of use and im not thrilled about the hassle of replacing it.. also it is not
very adjustable

~~~
dizzy3gg
ditto, mines started to make some creaking noises, maybe needs some wd-40 or
something.

~~~
modzu
i wd40'd the @#$& out of it and it only got worse lol.. i think the design or
QC is a bit wanting; looking at the bottom there are clearly several points of
the hinge that are rubbing metal on metal

~~~
halleym
_WD-40 isn 't actually a true lubricant. WD stands for "water displacing" and
its main use is as a solvent or rust dissolver._

Use a silicone lubricant.

------
emptysongglass
i don't. i sit on a round cushion on the floor. [1]

i struggled with lower back pain all my life. doctors suggested shoving metal
in my spine. since removing all the chairs from my home and office and only
sitting on the floor, i have better resting posture than my peers (since i am
unreliant on back supports), and the pain is gone.

hilariously, the East has had this solved for thousands of years, while we
continue to creep toward death in debilitating pain.

you may replicate this setup in your own office by going to Ikea, purchasing
the cheapest, lowest bench available, and sitting in Burmese posture [2]. if
your knees are in pain, forego the round cushion for a higher square cushion
[3] or adjustable sitting bench [4]

[1]
[https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00G9FMY9K/ref=twister_B00G9FMYC...](https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00G9FMY9K/ref=twister_B00G9FMYC2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1)

[2] [http://d2r5da613aq50s.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/0-76...](http://d2r5da613aq50s.cloudfront.net/wp-
content/uploads/0-7645-5116-7_0704.jpg)

[3] [https://smile.amazon.com/Pure-Life-Meditation-Cushion-
Tibeta...](https://smile.amazon.com/Pure-Life-Meditation-Cushion-
Tibetan/dp/B00QW843FC?th=1)

[4]
[https://www.kindseat.com/meditation_seats/kindseatplus.html](https://www.kindseat.com/meditation_seats/kindseatplus.html)

~~~
spditner
Do you still sit at a desk with a keyboard and mouse, or have you set it up
differently to keep your shoulders from rolling forward out of the Burmese
posture?

~~~
taohansen
i do! your pelvis should tilt forward on the cushion, which keeps your
shoulders at centerline. my desk is a low bench. Ikea used to sell this [1]
bench, which was the perfect height for me. any other low bench will do, but
you may have to take a saw to the legs. you want your forearms to rest at 90
degrees.

[1]
[https://www.pinterest.dk/pin/266697609154342319/](https://www.pinterest.dk/pin/266697609154342319/)

~~~
switch007
Do you just use your laptop on that? Don't you get neck strain looking down? I
wonder what a full set up with a separate keyboard, mouse and monitors would
look like.

~~~
taohansen
my Thinkpad P50 comes with a dock that slightly raises its elevation. it's a
15 inch screen. i'm 6'1'' and there's no neck strain.

my teachers taught me to tuck my chin slightly when i meditate. my neck (T6
and below of the thoracic vertebrae) stay straight, it's only the the cervical
vertebrae which tuck downward giving me a full view of my screen, eyes
slightly cast down.

------
rayiner
At home I've got a couple of Eames Aluminum Group management chairs:
[http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/HermanMillerStore/b2c_3x4cro...](http://s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/HermanMillerStore/b2c_3x4crop?$image_src=HermanMillerStore/Eames_AG_MGMT_defaultfront&$b2c_1200x900_jpeg$).
I tend to slouch, and these are very firm and force you into an upright
posture.

~~~
polote
Did you ever consider a chair in which you could lay down ?

~~~
rayiner
Those look interesting. But wouldn't fit in my home office...

------
jdc0589
at work: whatever piece of crap I can scavenge from.an abandoned cube.

at home: aeron with a headrest.

~~~
davidjnelson
I can’t stand uncomfortable chairs so bought an aeron for the office ;-)

~~~
jdc0589
I picked up a used Humanscale freedom for $40 that I'm almost done
refurbishing (recover in leather, lubrication, etc...). Just need a couple
missing parts from humanscale and it will be ready for the office.

